# How to make JPEG out of .doc file



## iskoos (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

I sometimes use microsoft word to paste pictures that I coppied from internet. I do this because sometimes it is not possible to save the images off of web in JPEG format directly. So I do use the copy&paste function. But then it is a great pain to carry these images around because they have to be attached to word document and they don't show up as thumbnail images in the folder...

How do I save them as JPEG?

Thanks


----------



## jands (May 10, 2011)

Copy them, then paste in photo editing software.  Photoshop, GIMP... heck I think even MS Paint would work.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel (May 10, 2011)

Paste them into MS paint, or similar software instead of MS word.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

Have you tried right clicking the image, and hitting "Save as"?.


----------



## iskoos (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all. Yes, I guess I can try pasting them to photo editing software. I have a photoshop but I rarely use it. I gotta learn how to trim the whole thing.
I am going to try Canon's photo editing software and see if that can help...
MS paint will also work but it is very limited. It drives me insane sometimes...

Tyler, sometimes it is not possible right clicking on the image and save it directly. That's why I am aksing. It wouldn't be an issue otherwise...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

iskoos said:


> Thank you all. Yes, I guess I can try pasting them to photo editing software. I have a photoshop but I rarely use it. I gotta learn how to trim the whole thing.
> I am going to try Canon's photo editing software and see if that can help...
> MS paint will also work but it is very limited. It drives me insane sometimes...
> 
> Tyler, sometimes it is not possible right clicking on the image and save it directly. That's why I am aksing. It wouldn't be an issue otherwise...



Just out of curiosity, so I can understand your situation more... But in what instance does right clicking a photo and hitting "save as" not work, but dragging an image to MS word does? Are you using internet explorer?


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2011)

Being unable to save them directly as Jpegs tells me you're doing a screen shot of it because the Right-Click function has been disabled by the web site.

Hmmmmm.  Maybe there's a reason the designer of the site does that?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Being unable to save them directly as Jpegs tells me you're doing a screen shot of it because the Right-Click function has been disabled by the web site.
> 
> Hmmmmm.  Maybe there's a reason the designer of the site does that?


 
Kind of my thoughts as well... However if they were crafty with a resource viewer like some tech savvy people...


----------



## iskoos (May 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Being unable to save them directly as Jpegs tells me you're doing a screen shot of it because the Right-Click function has been disabled by the web site.
> 
> Hmmmmm. Maybe there's a reason the designer of the site does that?


 
Sure, I stated that I use copy&paste function. And when the right-clicking is disabled the only thing left is to do screen shot. I copy some images that I like. I am not using those to disribute or make any commercial interest out of it. If something is posted online, anyone has right to copy them for personal usage. Internet is open to public...

Tyler, I guess you have your answer now

And btw, I did what I wanted by just using MS paint. It worked okay. I didn't need to mess with other photo editting programs.It was a really simple job to do. Sometimes I don't understand why I ask such simple questions:blushing:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

Regardless of what you think you're doing, you're stealing images from people.

I can find albums for free on the internet, and I can download them illegally. You can do the same thing with images. They're owned by someone, produced by someone. Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean you can download it for personal use and do what you want with it. Why don't you bookmark the site rather than download the image?


----------



## iskoos (May 10, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Regardless of what you think you're doing, you're stealing images from people.
> 
> I can find albums for free on the internet, and I can download them illegally. You can do the same thing with images. They're owned by someone, produced by someone. Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean you can download it for personal use and do what you want with it. Why don't you bookmark the site rather than download the image?


 
Tyler, I understand your point and I am not surprised because I was expecting these kind of comments. However, we are not living in a perfect world. I have been doing this for years. Now that you asked and I started thinking why I am doing this instead of bookmarking those links. 
Here are a few reason since you asked:

- Sometimes it is an article online posted by someone and I know that link won't be available for a long time. I copy that article because I find it useful. I did this for many photography related articles.
- Or sometimes I copy a specific page and highlight it to send it to another friend. Some links take you to articles that are 50-60 pages. You don't want your firend to dig into that article to find a specific paragraph.
- Sometimes it is a picture on news website I would like to copy and the right-clicking happened to be disabled.
- And sometimes it is an image that I am in. The reason I was asking today for example. I copied 2 images that I were in from a wedding photographer's website. Those images were low resolution previews. It is not that I hacked into photographer's server and stole the originals...

I don't think I will go to jail for any these. And I don't think I am doing anything illegal. If I am, then I'd say Sorry because I am no Angel and we are not living in a Heaven...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

iskoos said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of what you think you're doing, you're stealing images from people.
> ...



Well, what you're doing is unethical. And coming to a forum full of PHOTOGRAPHERS would not be the place to ask about STEALING images. 

Points 1, 2 that you made are basically a non-argument. Articles (especially blogs, or photographic articles) are not going to be on the internet for a short period. Most times, they're ARCHIVED so that you can bookmark them and refer to them. 

3. The reason that right clicking is disabled is so that people (like you) don't copy the images in the first place. If it's a news article it's DEFINITELY not going to disappear from the web in a short time frame. 

4. If it's an image you're in, you should contact the PHOTOGRAPHER that took the image and either ask if you can have them, or pay them for the images that THEY took. 

Basically what you're doing is essentially like asking Lars Ulrich from Metallica how to use Napster to download his albums in 1999. 

Not cool.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2011)

iskoos said:


> ............. And I don't think I am doing anything illegal..............



Yet you are.  You are just in denial about it.


----------



## iskoos (May 10, 2011)

Tyler and Sparky,

Today, With your help and guidence, I found out that I am not good enough to live in this world and I am turning myself in. The world will be a better place w/o me...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

Maybe you should just research copyright laws and do your best not to break them instead? That might be the easier route instead of vying for sympathy by saying "the world would be a better place without me". 

Or you could just act pretentious and disregard what we said, that seems to be the social norm around here.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2011)

iskoos said:


> If something is posted online, anyone has right to copy them for personal usage. Internet is open to public...


 :lmao:

I guess all of the books in a library are in the public domain too, since the library is open to the public and all...


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2011)

Maybe I should start making copies of all my CDs and DVDs.  For my own personal use, mind you, but copies nonetheless.


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2011)

iskoos said:


> Tyler and Sparky,
> 
> Today, With your help and guidence, I found out that I am not good enough to live in this world and I am turning myself in. The world will be a better place w/o me...


 
Here is an image link for you: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/3111720610_76fd0c0aa9_o.png

Copyright infringers are always able to come up with some kind of justification for stealing other peoples intellectual property.

Commercial use of stolen intellectual property has nothing to do with infringement. In other words, even personal use is sufficient to violate someone's copyright.

However, there is the "Fair Use' doctrine but, The US Copyright offices notes:



> The distinction between fair use and infringement may be unclear and not easily defined. There is no specific number of words, lines, or notes that may safely be taken *without permission*. Acknowledging the source of the copyrighted material does not substitute for obtaining permission.


 (my emphasis)

Further on they note:



> The safest course is always to get permission from the copyright owner *before using copyrighted material*.


 (my emphasis)

U.S. Copyright Office - Fair Use


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2011)

iskoos said:


> Tyler and Sparky,
> 
> Today, With your help and guidence, I found out that I am not good enough to live in this world and I am turning myself in. The world will be a better place w/o me...


 

bye :cheers:


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Regardless of what you think you're doing, you're stealing images from people.
> 
> I can find albums for free on the internet, and I can download them illegally. You can do the same thing with images. They're owned by someone, produced by someone. Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean you can download it for personal use and do what you want with it. Why don't you bookmark the site rather than download the image?



Oh, fer Chriss fricking steaks o hey tyler, come on get real man--if a page is displayed on my monitor, using my electricity and my internet account, and the facilities of my internet service provider, if I want the image, I'll feel free to download it, or screen cap it. I don't give a s'h'i+ about doing it either...and neither does anybody else with a normal sense of right and wrong....a lecture from Mr. Sticky Bud on what is legal and what is illegal is the absolute APEX of hypocrisy....good Gawd....


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

Derrel said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of what you think you're doing, you're stealing images from people.
> ...



Riddle me this, Derrel... Since when have I not been the definitive moral compass for all Americans to strive to?


----------



## MarkF48 (May 10, 2011)

Tyler may be a criminal and not realize it. I just took a look in my Temporary Internet Files folder and there are a bunch of JPG's there that were "copied" from pages I visited. I suspect Tyler's computer also has a bunch of "copied" images as well .


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2011)

I clear my private browsing data each time I finish browsing. Nice try though, home slice.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2011)

Derrel said:


> ....a lecture from Mr. Sticky Bud on what is legal and what is illegal is the absolute APEX of hypocrisy....good Gawd....


 :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

Just use the freaking snipping tool provided by Windows, and "save as" to your hearts content.


----------

